# New Horse Justin(lots of pictures)



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey everyone this is my new horse Justin i just got him yesterday. I ended up returning the unnamed gelding because he was to aggressive with kids. So Ron the owner of A horse called Cowboy, that I take care of called me and asked him to go somewhere with him and I said ok. So we went to this ranch and we brought a trailer with us and everything. When we got there I was amazed all these horses were gorgeous and buff lol.

He told me this is his friends property and this is where he got Cowboy(Cowboys probly a good $7,000 Horse). Well I met the guy who owns all these horses and he's been a horse trainer for 40yrs. He trains reining Horses/Cow working horses and much more. He also used to breed quarter horses and all of them have top notch lines.

But he's been having family problems so he wanted to sell all but one of his horses, and he didn't have very many left anyways. So we walked over to this really pretty sorrel, and he told me thats Cowboys full brother, and Cowboys my dream horse. And this man told me, Cowboys brother has way more training than Cowboy and is worth probly $10,000. So I laughed a little and shrugged it off I dont have that kind of money.

The he got on Cowboys brother and started riding him around and showing him off, how he could go from a gallop to a slide stop and spin, roll backs and everything in between. Then he asked me to get on him! Ok so I rode him around and they walked away. Then they came back smiling I hate that! Thats means they're up to something.

So they came up to me and said they're gonna sell him to be for cheap! A $10,000 horse cheap! I went into shock of course but we took him home and im still in shock right now. We had a vet check, we put shoes on him. The man said he's never been in a stall before always pasture and never ridden bareback.

I love riding bareback so the minute we got him home i jumped on and rode him around bareback and he did fine. Then I put him in his new stall and he did fine, he's really good at adjusting. The guy also never named any of his horses and He was the one who bred his horses for Cowboys brother, and he is ten years old, he's never had a name so I named him Justin! well anyways ill shut up and let you look at his pictures!!



Justin pics!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:shock: Wow, I like him. What a stunner, gorgeous face too! Lucky you! :wink:


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank You :mrgreen:


----------



## xx-rambo-xx (Apr 13, 2007)

He's gorggeeoouuss. =D
How high is he? He looks quite a tall horse...


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW!!! I love his markings on his face! Very flashy.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

awww so cute!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Justin's perty! I love his blaze!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hes very handsome! Is how high is he? x


----------



## AppaloosaCowGirl (May 16, 2007)

he actually looks like a justin.. pretty boy..


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

Awhhh how cute, we have a gelding that looks JUST like justin (tehe sounds weird) il have to get pics for you!


----------



## dellamoore (May 20, 2007)

He's BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------

